#  >  > Cinema, Music , Entertainment >  >  > Entertainment HUB >  >  > Cinema & Movies >  >  Did anyone watch Nayanthara's Airaa?

## Bhavya

Hello Guys,


Yesterday ( 28th March 2019) Nayanthara's Airaa movie released in theatres. From trailers, I think it's a horror-comedy movie.
Did anyone watch the movie? What's your take on the movie?


*I would like to hear your opinions, let me know in the comments.*

----------

